# Solved: Background image in Kompozer



## hardrockct (Oct 5, 2008)

I am using kompozer on vista operating system. I can't get images to load a background for page. I go to format / page color and background/ then I click readers default colors and I choose an image from the drop down list but no image apears can some one help. I go to my friends and it works on his. Is it vista?
thanks confussed


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Not sure if it's Vista, _could_ be.
Try clicking on the tab to edit the html, and where you see (if you don't see these, add them between and ) put the following between the style tags:

body {background-image:url('*path-to-image-here*');

Replace the part in bold

Now go back to the other tab you were looking in, and see if it works.

btw, in the html tab, it should look something like this, toward the top of the page
(obviously there would be other stuff there, this is just a general idea of where the 'style' tags would be located)


----------



## hardrockct (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank You for your reply. I just don't know enough about html code to know how to us this. But again thank you for taking the time to reply.


----------

